# What is the best jack for guitar?



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Any recommendations for a good electric guitar jack?
Need one for a new project.

Or will any jack be just fine?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Switchcraft...maybe Neutrik also..but Switchcraft for sure.

Other jacks will work...but I'm suggesting these for their quality.

Cheers

Dave

Edit: Switchcraft also makes jacks with a longer threaded portion...great for hollowbody and semi-hollowbody guitars


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The "best" jack is first and foremost, one that fits the available space. For some guitars, that is much less of a problem, but some solid-bodies give you less space to work with, and that may limit your choices.

All of that aside, Switchcraft is considered a benchmark product.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The "best" jack is first and foremost, one that fits the available space. For some guitars, that is much less of a problem, *but some solid-bodies give you less space to work with, and that may limit your choices.*
> All of that aside, Switchcraft is considered a benchmark product.


This is especially true in bass guitars, many of them have a totally different style of jack. 
*zOzO *I'm assuming that your project is NOT a bass guitar.

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Generally speaking I think Neutrik connectors are MUCH more evolved than switchcraft.

I won't be buying any more XLR cables with Switchcraft ends. Neutrik's design is simply much better.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Generally speaking I think Neutrik connectors are MUCH more evolved than switchcraft.
> 
> I won't be buying any more XLR cables with Switchcraft ends. Neutrik's design is simply much better.


Have you tried Neutrik open style jacks? (for guitars). I saw them advertised in this link:
http://www.roadrageprogear.com/parts.html

I have been using 1/4 " Neutrik plugs on cables..they certainly are a superb product. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Not just any switchcraft. If you can find it, the mil spec ones. 

I have one, big massive, tough, silver tipped, and rated to last 4 times longer than normal switchcrafts. Tough to find a guitar to fit it in without drilling though


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Have you tried Neutrik open style jacks? (for guitars). I saw them advertised in this link:
> http://www.roadrageprogear.com/parts.html
> 
> I have been using 1/4 " Neutrik plugs on cables..they certainly are a superb product.
> ...


Yes, I have and they're great. It's basically the switchcraft design but seems to be made better.

It's in their XLR and 1/4" male and TRS jacks that they've made big design improvements however.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shiva said:


> Not just any switchcraft. If you can find it, *the mil spec ones*.
> 
> I have one, big massive, tough, silver tipped, and rated to last 4 times longer than normal switchcrafts. Tough to find a guitar to fit it in without drilling though


Where do you get these from (can you post a link please)and how much do they cost?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Will any guitar shop like L&M carry the Neutrik?
Who would you recommend in GTA for these guitar parts?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

z0z0 said:


> Will any guitar shop like L&M carry the Neutrik?
> Who would you recommend in GTA for these guitar parts?


I would doubt it...but I'm not sure.

Roadrage (see the link above) is in Mississauga, IIRC

Dave


----------

